# Craftsman Industrial Dovetail Fixture



## lalkie (Sep 26, 2015)

I just purchased the above dovetail fixture model 171.25450 and having difficulty finding the bushings that fit in the plates. Does anyone have information on this fixture or can help me with the bushings that are used in the router plate? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Larry


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Larry, are you using a Craftsman router? if you are you can get the craftsman bushings off ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEARS-CRAF...159736?hash=item342e7bb978:g:NGIAAOSwnGdfNueD

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CR...618473&hash=item5954d1e46f:g:GisAAOSwAR1fNKPS

If you are using a different router that takes the standard PC bushings, you can buy them most anywhere, just search for PC router bushings.

Here is the manual for your jig, in case you don't have it.

https://data2.manualslib.com/pdf2/4...?a76c929b9283e860a07f8d48c10e8e2f&take=binary

HErb


----------



## lalkie (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the manual I did not have one. The slots in the dovetail bushings seem to be odd sizes. I will probably have to adapt them to. Thanks Again Larry


----------



## lalkie (Sep 26, 2015)

Is there a way to mount a bearing to the upper part of the dovetail bit allowing the bearing to follow the guide slots? This would allow a smaller bearing to be used and cut on both sides of the dovetail slot. The craftsman jig I have seems to have odd sized slots. If I had a bearing that would ride on one side of the jig and make two cuts for on slot I could use it on most of the plates I have. It seems simpler than having the bushings. Larry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lalkie said:


> Is there a way to mount a bearing to the upper part of the dovetail bit allowing the bearing to follow the guide slots? This would allow a smaller bearing to be used and cut on both sides of the dovetail slot. The craftsman jig I have seems to have odd sized slots. If I had a bearing that would ride on one side of the jig and make two cuts for on slot I could use it on most of the plates I have. It seems simpler than having the bushings. Larry


yes you can....
*https://freudtools.com/products/22-505
https://www.rockler.com/freud-top-bearing-dovetail-bit-with-1-4-shank*


----------



## lalkie (Sep 26, 2015)

Another solution. I will have to try these. It seems simpler and a better solution than bushings. Larry


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@lalkie
That is a 5/8" dia. bearing, I have used them in anther jig(Stots) and I preferred them to the bushings. I was doing thru dovetails and not sure if they would work for half blind dovetails .

I think the Sears template bushings are a thinner wall bushing that the PC bushings because they are stamped out of sheet metal, don't know if you can get a bearing to match. Have you measured the slots in the jig?

Herb


----------



## lalkie (Sep 26, 2015)

I have measure them. Information indicates they used a .40 bushing. I am expecting to purchase a brass bushing that seem to be everywhere and turning one down to .40. There are some bushings on ebay but there are the thin steel and I don't like them very well. The other plates will accept a .5 bushing or I will go with the bits with the bushing on top. Not where I am going at this point. I appreciate the info it helps to look at more options. still looking at options. Thanks Larry


----------



## lalkie (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a metal lathe and decided to turn one of the bushings down to fit the box joint plate. I ended up making it .042 and it seems to fit fine. Dovetail plate indicates it used a .50 inch bushing and a 25145 dove tail bit. I cant find the bit so I will try to use what I have and see how it works. Would any dovetail bit work? Larry


----------



## shawnot (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Larry,

I 'm interested to know if you came up with a solution. I just bought this same jig yesterday and I've been looking all over for a .40" bushing with no luck. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I do not do mm to fractions well but from what I see is.

4mm = 5/32

so a 5/32 template guide is what you need. If that is correct here is a link to that

https://www.burnstools.com/brass-template-guide-1-4id-5-16od-42054

Bushing Spring/Lock Washers Set
#9044...................................$6.95 If you are new to Router Guide Bushings do realize that they can vibrate loose! I found out the hard way and was very lucky, the guide bushing was not.

Ever since then I use a Spring Lock washer... well worth the assurance that all [email protected]## won't break loose in your hands. Get one for every router.

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc2.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Shawn.


----------

